# red vs lane or mingo snapper



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

how to target the latter since I mainly will be fishing when red is out of season when I come down in august?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Red Snapper can still be caught in August on Friday and the weekends according to the FWC site. Copied from the Site and link to it below. 

The 39-day season in Gulf state and federal waters is open Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays from Friday, June 16, through Monday, Sept. 4. Also included are Monday and Tuesday, July 3 and 4, and Monday, Sept. 4.
This is the longest Gulf federal red snapper season since 2013. State waters will also remain open June 15 and beginning Monday, June 19, will close Mondays through Thursdays through Sept. 3, except July 3 and 4 and Sept. 4. 

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/snappers/


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

I knew that but my crew usually likes the beach first day or so that puts me fishing on Monday or so if I arrive late saturday


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to target mingos exclusively you need to run much farther. To the area of natural bottom known as the edge. Fish in 180-250 ft of water and use squid on two hook rigs with small circle hooks. If you fish wrecks or artificial reefs in closer and shallower waters you will not be able to get away from red snapper. Hope this helps.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't have numbers just run to the general area of 29.52.xxx 87.16.xxx and find Attitude's boat anchored up. Drop a buoy and put your trolling motor on spot lock and go to town.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

69Viking said:


> Red Snapper can still be caught in August on Friday and the weekends according to the FWC site. Copied from the Site and link to it below.
> 
> The 39-day season in Gulf state and federal waters is open Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays from Friday, June 16, through Monday, Sept. 4. Also included are Monday and Tuesday, July 3 and 4, and Monday, Sept. 4.
> This is the longest Gulf federal red snapper season since 2013. State waters will also remain open June 15 and beginning Monday, June 19, will close Mondays through Thursdays through Sept. 3, except July 3 and 4 and Sept. 4.
> ...



Thank you for that.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Good bait and small tackle. 1/0 or 2/0 circle hook. 20lbs fluro for abrasion. If you can catch a bobo on the way out you'll kill'em or fresh frozen squid. Its like panfishing in the ocean. Lots of fun and extra tasty. Good luck.

Two dropper loops 14" apart. You'll be good to go.


----------

